# Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?



## vandutch (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebes Forum,

bei uns am See ist uns letztens eine Ente aufgefallen die stark am humpeln war. Zusammen mit einem Passanten konnten wir die Ente einfangen und notdürftig verarzten. Die Ente hatte um das eine Bein Angelschnur und Draht, im Fuß steckte sogar noch ein Haken. Die ganze Geschichte hatte sich schon bis zum Knochen durchgescheuert. Wir haben es geschafft die ganze Sache zu lösen und die Ente zu befreien, danach ist sie uns aber abgehauen. Gestern war ich nochmal am See um zu gucken ob sie noch lebt. Sie stand auf dem Steg mit einem Bein (Das andere hing im Gefieder, da ist definitiv kein Leben mehr drin). Ich bin ein wenig auf Sie zu und sie sprang ins Wasser, schwamm mit einem Paddel ein paar Meter und fing dann an das herumtreibende Brot im See zu fressen.

Es scheint ihr nicht schlecht zu gehen, aber das Bein sieht nicht gut aus! Was meint ihr kann man da machen? Die Ente nochmal versuchen zu fangen und zum Tierarzt bringen? Dem Schicksal überlassen? Ich denke die Wunde sollte zumindestens versorgt werden. An wen kann man sich richten in so einem Fall?

Danke für eure Antworten.

Achja: NEHMT EUREN DRECKS MÜLL UND ANGELSCHNÜRE MIT ODER ENTSORGT DIESE SICHER! SOLCHE BILDER SIND ********!


----------



## jkc (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



vandutch schrieb:


> Es scheint ihr nicht schlecht zu gehen...


#6


Grüße JK


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Das passiert Menschen wie Tieren gelegentlich dass sie sich an den Überresten der Zivilisation verletzen.
Menschen und Haustiere gehen zum Arzt.
Bei Wildtieren ist das schwieriger aber die Natur wird es richten. 
Tiere sind zäh und können unter Umständen auch mit einem Bein weniger gut klar kommen. Wenn nicht überlebensfähig sterben sie.
Die Zivilisation wird deshalb niemand abschaffen und ein Individuum mehr oder weniger bringt den Kreislauf der Natur nicht zum Zusammenbruch.

PS: Dass man seinen Müll mitnimmt, sollte selbstverständlich sein und natürlich nicht nur als Angler.


----------



## vandutch (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Okay, danke erstmal! Also meint ihr die Ente nicht fangen, sondern dem Schicksal überlassen!? War auch mein Gedanke, aber irgendwie musste ich immer an das Tier denken und ob es ihr schlecht geht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



vandutch schrieb:


> Okay, danke erstmal! Also meint ihr die Ente nicht fangen, sondern dem Schicksal überlassen!? War auch mein Gedanke, aber irgendwie musste ich immer an das Tier denken und ob es ihr schlecht geht.




Nun übertreib mal nicht, sonst wirste noch depressiv.

Es sterben jeden Tag endlos viele Tiere durch menschliche Einflüsse und man könnte das in letzter Konsequenz nur verhindern wenn man die Menschen ausrottet - so weit sollte die "Tierliebe" dann aber doch nicht gehen......

Auch sterben gehört zum Lebenszyklus, ob nun so oder so. Nichts ist umsonst und selbst ein sterbendes Tier erfüllt noch einen Zweck im natürlichen Kreislauf.......


----------



## Seele (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Ich finds OK, dass du dir Gedanken um die Ente machst. Aber ganz so schlecht kann es ihr ja nicht gehen. 
Mach dir keinen Kopf, lieber fehlt ihr ein Bein, also tot. Wenn du jedes verletzte Tier zum Tierarzt bringen würdes, wärs sicher ziemlich teuer für dich. 
Kannst sie ja besuchen und füttern.


----------



## steffen287 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Enten gibts genug wenn es ihr schlecht geht dreh ihr den hals um sind in manchen Gewässern zur plage geworden weil Leute die Tiere füttern in berlin gibt es schon stellen wo das verboten ist was ich richtig finde ! Sobald die einen menschen sehen kommen die in scharen an und stören das angeln und lassen sich auch nicht verjagen


----------



## xbsxrvxr (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

moin,
lass sie einfach da wo sie ist...ich habe schon viele möwen mit nur einem bein gesehen...und falls sie doch zu schwach ist freut sich ein fuchs, seeadler, fischotter, oder närz(falls es sowas bei euch gibt)

ich finde es gut, dass es leute gibt die sich gedanken um tiere machen!!! aber wir dürfen nicht übertreiben, da gibt es viel schlimmeres und wir als angler sind da auch keine "tierfreunde"...auch die c&r leute nicht...so ein fisch findet es bestimmt ganz schön sche.ß. nen haken in´s maul gerammt zu bekommen...

ist ja quasi vorsätzliche tierquälerei nur zu unserem spaß(egal ob c&r, oder kochtopf)


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Moin,

wenn es zu Ende geht, fressen Tiere nicht mehr.

Sie wird doch prima versorgt mit dem ganzen Futter, dass die Entenpopulation künstlich hochhält und die Gewässer versaut (  Nährstoffe in form von Futter und Vogelkot ). 

Ihr habt das Tier doch schon befreit - jetzt entscheidet Mutter Natur, wie lange es noch weiter geht.

Keinen Gedanken mehr verschwenden.

R.S.

P.S: (kleiner Seitenhieb) : diese "Sorge" als Angler , der ja selbst Tiere .... finde ich schon ein bischen ulkig.


----------



## Schneidi (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

@steffen
Das mit dem hals umdrehen ist nicht empfehlenswert. Erstens ist das wilderei und ein verstoß gegen das jagdgesetz. Anbei hat die ente zur zeit schonzeit. 

Was du machen kannst ist evtl mal den jagdpächter über den fall zu informieren. Dieser könnte sich über die jagdbehörde eine sondergenehmigung zum abschuss in der schonzeit holen und das tier erlösen.


----------



## vermesser (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> P.S: (kleiner Seitenhieb) : diese "Sorge" als Angler , der ja selbst Tiere .... finde ich schon ein bischen ulkig.



Wat ein Quark. Wenn ich Fische töte, mach ich das schnell und schmerzlos (auch wenn ich da beim Hering zum Beispiel der einzige bin). Da hab ich auch keinerlei schlechtes Gewissen.

Aber deshalb darf mir ne schwerverletzte Ente oder sonstwas trotzdem leid tun und ich mir Gedanken machen.

@ TE: Meine Eltern hatte mal ein einbeiniges Huhn und Nachbars ne dreibeinige Katze...die lebten recht zufrieden vor sich hin...wenn sie frisst, kann sie so krank nicht sein.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



vandutch schrieb:


> Was meint ihr kann man da machen?




http://autoimg.kochbar.de/kbrezept/381570_394617/400x266/ente-suess-sauer-aus-dem-wok.jpg


----------



## stockel26 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Hallo zusammen,

bei einigen Antworten kommt mir hier echt die Galle hoch. Ihr scheinheiligen Tierschützer!!!

Da kommt eine Anfrage, ob einem offensichtlich verletztem Tier geholfen werden soll!!! Noch dazu stammt die Verletzung offensichtlich von UNSEREN Hinterlassenschaften.

Vandutch: Die Antwort lautet ganz klar: JA. Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, die Ente zu fangen, ohne Dich oder sie noch weiter zu gefärden, tu es. Du kannst damit zu jedem Tierarzt in der Nähe gehen. Da entscheidet dann ein Fachmann, und nicht einige von den hier selbsternannten, ob und wie dem Tier zu helfen ist. 

Bei Wildtieren ist die Behandlung kostenlos!

Ich bin übrigens Angler und Tierschützer. Erfordert ein bisschen Gerhirn, funktioniert aber ganz gut.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wat ein Quark. Wenn ich Fische töte, mach ich das schnell und schmerzlos (auch wenn ich da beim Hering zum Beispiel der einzige bin). Da hab ich auch keinerlei schlechtes Gewissen.
> 
> *Aber deshalb darf mir ne schwerverletzte Ente oder sonstwas trotzdem leid tun und ich mir Gedanken machen.*



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht, was hat eine domestizierte Stockente mit Heringen zu tun?

Mir tun auch viele Dinge leid - sogar ein gestrandeter Wal , erdrosselte Kätzchen, kleine Kücken, die sich die Ratte holt.

Is alles ganz, ganz schlimm ; Einfluss hat man da aber Keinen.

Sie haben die Ente befreit , sie frisst und gut ist.

Man kann es auch übertreiben ; fast schon typisch "städtisch".

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> http://autoimg.kochbar.de/kbrezept/381570_394617/400x266/ente-suess-sauer-aus-dem-wok.jpg




Hatte erst gestern einen kleinen Plausch mit einem Besitzer eines China-Imbiss über enten-Gerichte.

Zitat : Stockenten - da ist Nix dran.

Aber essen kann man die schon 

R.S.


----------



## vermesser (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Erstmal: Ich Dorfkind. Ich habe schon Hühner geschlachtet, Kaninchen abgezogen und kleine Katzen vor ne Schüppe laufen lassen, ich bin da also absolut nicht städtisch.

Nichtsdestsotrotz ist es durchaus legitim als Naturnutzer und Tieresser auch Tierfreund zu sein. Und das beinhaltet auch, daß man im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten in solchen Fällen hilft!

Mensch vom Dorf heißt nicht "Tiere sind nur Sachen!" und dementsprechend muss ich mir kein Kopp machen. Das ist vielleicht die typische Sicht der Stadt auf die "Hinterwäldler", die hat aber mit der Realität nix zu tun.

Und mit den Heringen war gemeint ICH töte meine Heringe einzeln. Damit bin ich aber sehr allein! 

Ich nutze Natur, trotzdem habe ich Respekt vor Lebewesen und deren Leid oder wie man das nennen will.


----------



## labralehn (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



> Ich bin übrigens Angler und Tierschützer. Erfordert ein bisschen Gerhirn, funktioniert aber ganz gut.


Ich kann mir auch schon genau vorstellen, wie.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



vermesser schrieb:


> *Nichtsdestsotrotz ist es durchaus legitim als Naturnutzer und Tieresser auch Tierfreund zu sein. Und das beinhaltet auch, daß man im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten in solchen Fällen hilft!
> *
> Ham se´ ja - vom Schnur-Müll befreit und das war auch im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten.
> 
> ...




Ich auch, deswegen hätte ich die Schnur auch entfernt.

Jetzt hat das Tier eine Chance - frisst sogar wieder.

Ist doch alles gut.

R.S.

P.S: Damit es auch emotional heilt, könnte man dem örtlichen Pfarrer  eine Enten - Fürbitten - Andacht vorschlagen.


----------



## jkc (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Hi, mal so eine Frage am Rande, wie erlöse ich eine Ente schnell und möglichst qualfrei? Hals umdrehen?
Wilderei ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht, wenn ich ein sich quälendes Tier erlöse und NICHT mitnehme.

Grüße JK


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, mal so eine Frage am Rande, wie erlöse ich eine Ente schnell und möglichst qualfrei?
> 
> Du am besten gar nicht!
> 
> ...



Aber auch nur deiner Meinung nach nicht, die Legislative/Judikative ist da anderer Meinung!


----------



## gründler (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, mal so eine Frage am Rande, wie erlöse ich eine Ente schnell und möglichst qualfrei? Hals umdrehen?
> Wilderei ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht, wenn ich ein sich quälendes Tier erlöse und NICHT mitnehme.
> 
> Grüße JK


 
Moin

Doch ist es offiz. ohne Jagdschein darfst du es normal nicht wenn die Ente in einem Jagdbezirk hockt.Nur es wird dir keiner nen strick drehen wenn du sie wirklich nur erlöst.

Kopf anpacken und Rumpf,dann 180grad drehen und gleichzeitig ziehen bis Kopf ab ist,wer das net kann,hinlegen und mit Ast...etc.ordentlich welche hintern Kopf hauen.
Oder halt Hals komplett durchschneiden.

|wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Bei Kopf ab gibt das aber Sauerei...:m

Früher wurde noch abgefedert-stabile Schwungfeder nehmen und den Kiel von hinten in's Hirn stechen!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

das mit der feder klingt interessant|bigeyes
kannte ich noch nicht...

ich wäre für "knüppel auf kopp"...wenn du die mitnehmen willst, rübe ab...

schnell nachgeguckt...steht wirklich so im jagdschulatlas...
verrückt


----------



## gründler (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Bei Kopf ab gibt das aber Sauerei...:m
> 
> Früher wurde noch abgefedert-stabile Schwungfeder nehmen und den Kiel von hinten in's Hirn stechen!


 

Ich wußte das sowas kommt und ich wußte das es von dir kommt  Grüß schön und weiter so mit euren Projekten.

lg


----------



## Esox60 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Was glaubt Ihr denn was los ist, wenn irgendwelche Passanten sehen wie Du ne Ente abmurkst.
Die Angler sinds wieder , die töten jetzt schon die Enten.|krach:

Lasst doch mal die Ente wo sie ist. Sie kann wieder Schwimmen und sich selbständig ihr Futter suchen. Das ist gut, und die Natur wird dafür sorgen das die Wunde heilt, auch wenn das Bein nicht mehr voll funktioniert.

Macht Euch lieber Gedanken darüber, wie wir verhindern das so viel gefährlicher Müll von uns am Wasser verbleibt.
Jeder kann dafür sorgen das sowas nicht erst passiert.

Immer dran denken: Die Angler waren es .........


----------



## stockel26 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



labralehn schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch schon genau vorstellen, wie.


 
na dann lass mal hören


----------



## Fxndlxng (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

So viel Schwachsinn auf so wenig Seiten. Respekt!

Lass das arme Viech in Ruhe und gut ist.


----------



## schwarzbarsch (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Findling schrieb:


> So viel Schwachsinn auf so wenig Seiten. Respekt!




Du bringst es auf den Punkt!


----------



## kati48268 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Seele schrieb:


> IWenn du jedes verletzte Tier zum Tierarzt bringen würdes, wärs sicher ziemlich teuer für dich.


Bei uns gibt es einen Tierarzt, der verletzte Tiere behandelt; hat lt. seiner Aussage eine Vereinbarung dazu mit der Kommune.
Hab dem schon viel Viehzeugs gebracht & die machen das wirklich gern.

Das mögen manche hier für rührseligen Scheixx halten,
das ist mir wiederum scheixxegal!!!

Hab grad mal gegoogelt, ob es generelle Regelungen bezügl. Kostenübernahmen gibt, das ist aber wohl nicht der Fall
http://www.vetmed.de/vet/download/rechtssituation_fundtiere.htm
Deutsches Recht, wie immer hochkomplex und föderalistisch zefleddert.


----------



## Merlin (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Ist klar... ein Tierarzt arbeitet gerne für lau und freut sich wie Bolle wenn jeder Trottel irgendein Tier vorbei bringt das er dann umsonst behandeln soll.#q

Bei einer Ente wird hier so ein Film gemacht aber gleichzeitig C+R betreiben..#d#d#d


----------



## wobbler68 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Hallo

Ich habe schon  Igel,jede menge Vögel(2 junge Mauersegeler,Schwalben,Amseln,Spatzen ,1 Türkentaube uvm)
Verarztet ,teilweise über den Winter gebracht,weil sie zu krank oder zu schwach waren, um im Dezember wieder freigelassen zu werden.
Auch habe ich einen Habicht(Winter,Schnee) ,der immer gegenüber vom Wohnzimmer im Baum saß ,täglich gefüttert.Kam am ende bis auf 1m heran ,weiter traute ich mich nicht.
Beim Tierarzt nachgefragt ,da wurde immer gut mit infos geholfen.Der Fleischer hat mir da auch gute Preise gemacht,als er wusste was ich da durchfütterte.#6


1 jungen Steinmarder konnte grade krabbeln, hat der Tierarzt notversorgt und dann eine Aufzuchtstation gefunden. 
1 ausgewachsen Schwan hat ,die Polizei zum Tierarzt gebracht.
Mein Bruder hat in letzten Frühjahr 4 Junge Waschbären(Mutter überfahren) 80 km weit, in eine Aufzuchtstation gebracht.

Es gibt genügend Hilfe für "Wilde Tiere".
Ein kurzer Anruf bei der Polizei/Feuerwehr und die kommen und helfen,aber nicht den Notruf wählen.
Tierärzte und Tierheime sind auch,wenn zu der Uhrzeit erreichbar eine gute Hilfe.




Ein verletztes Tier einfach sich selbst zu überlassen, bringe ich nicht übers Herz. 
Aber wie ich hier leider lesen musste, ist das wohl nicht für alle selbstverständlich.
Vielleicht haben die Angst das sie etwas bezahlen müssten???
Weiter möchte ich meine Gedanken, lieber nicht dazu ausführen.


----------



## kati48268 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ist klar... ein Tierarzt arbeitet gerne für lau und freut sich wie Bolle wenn jeder Trottel irgendein Tier vorbei bringt das er dann umsonst behandeln soll.#q
> 
> Bei einer Ente wird hier so ein Film gemacht aber gleichzeitig C+R betreiben..#d#d#d



Wer lesen (& nachdenken) kann, ist schwer im Vorteil.


kati48268 schrieb:


> ...Vereinbarung dazu mit der Kommune.
> ... & die machen das wirklich gern.
> ... http://www.vetmed.de/vet/download/rechtssituation_fundtiere.htm


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Ich habe ähnlich wie Wobbler, schon etliche Tiere kurzzeitig beherbergt und entweder Verletzungen auskuriert, Jungtiere aufgezogen, aber auch manchmal euthanisiert, wenn es nach meiner Meinung keinen Sinn machte.
Diverse Tierärzte waren dabei nur selten eine Hilfe, die sind zumeist auch nicht so glücklich über solche Patienten, oder einfach überfordert.
Einige sind regelrechte Fachidioten und sobald es nicht um Hund, Katze oder Pferd geht, relativ ratlos und vermitteln solche Fälle nur an entsprechende Stellen.
Meine Tochter hat in einer Schicki-Micki Tierklinik gearbeitet und dort war ein Team von ca. 20 "Fachleuten" nicht mal in der Lage die Patienten zielsicher zu bestimmen.
Von dort habe ich schon Sperber bekommen, die als Turmfalken deklariert wurden, oder ein Habicht welcher als Bussard angekündigt wurde!
Bei dem genannten Tierarzt wurden solche Wildtiere auch gerne der Pflege der Arzthelferinnen überlassen, oder bekamen kurzerhand die letzte Spritze, wenn sich nicht sofort jemand bereit erklärte, die lästige Pflege zu übernehmen.
Noch schlimmer wenn neue Methoden erprobt wurden, wie z.B. das Drahten von Knochen und so der gebrochene Vogelflügel nur fürs Experiment gut war, eine Heilung aber zweitrangig!
Ich finde der TS hat richtig gehandelt die Ente von der Schnur zu befreien und sie dann ihrem Schicksal zu überlassen, immer noch besser als eine falsche, durch Bambitierliebe geprägte Behandlung.
Der Vogel hat gute Chancen dies selbst auszuheilen , b.z.w, wird natürlicher Weise vom Fuchs, oder anderen Prädatoren gefressen!

Zitat Merlin:


> Bei einer Ente wird hier so ein Film gemacht aber gleichzeitig C+R betreiben..


Noch krasser finde ich es, wenn die gleichen Leute noch Halter von freilaufenden Katzen sind und ihre samtpfotigen Mörder auf die Vogelwelt loslassen!
Aber in einem solchen Fall nach dem Tierarzt schreien!

Jürgen


----------



## Merlin (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wer lesen (& nachdenken) kann, ist schwer im Vorteil.


O.k......wenn es wirklich so eine Vereinbarung gibt?

Ich kann nur sagen..gerade jetzt bringen "Tierfreunde" jede Menge flügge gewordene Vögel ( gern auch Hasen) zum Tierarzt mit den Abenteuerlichsten Geschichten was sich das arme Tier alles gebrochen hat usw.usw
Die erwarten natürlich das die Tiere sofort intensiv umsonst behandelt werden....und sind auch gegen jegliche Aufklärung immun dafür verbreiten sie dann im Netz ...was das doch für herzlose Tierärzte gibt.


----------



## labralehn (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Vielleicht stürzen sich auch mehrere paarungswillige Erpel im kommenden Herbst auf die verletzte, im Wasser schwimmende Ente und drücken diese dadurch unter Wasser, bis sie ertrinkt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

@Jürgen und Merlin

Wie so oft sind wir einer Meinung !

Sachliche,angemessene Hilfe ( Schnur entfernen ) - JA

Übervorsorgliches , Natur unverständiges Gutmenschenhandeln - NEIN.

Die Natur wirft nicht mit Wattebäuschen und ist beileibe kein Streichelzoo.

Stirbt ein Individuum, wird es gefressen bzw. ein Anderes rückt nach und nutzt die Futtermenge eben für sich.

Einige ( gern Städter ) Gutmenschen - Naturschützer nehmen auch gerne mal "verlassene" Kleintiere mit nach Hause ; während dann das Weibchen nach seinem Nachwuchs sucht #d

Angemessene Hilfe - ja.

R.S.


----------



## gründler (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

True Storys gefällig?

Mann fährt Rehbock an,dieser liegt bewußtlos auf der Strasse aber nicht groß verletzt.Mann packt Rehbock auf die Rückbank seinen neuen Benz's und fährt zur Polente.
Da schildert er seinen fall.Polente will mit ihm zum Bock (Unfallort) fahren,er ne brauchen wir nicht hab ich unten auf der Rückbank im Auto.Polente mit Mann raus zum Auto,= Bock hat ganzen Innenraum zerpflückt aber so richtig Himmel alles zerrissen ^^ und hing im Sitz mit gehörn fest.Tierarzt muste kommen usw usw.
Bock lebte aber danach weiter.

Next:
Nachts um 2 Uhr klingelt ein handy,Wildunfall,also raus 
und ab zum Unfallort,da steht ne junge frau völlig aufgelöst,am Strassenrand ein "halber" Dachs der sich noch immer windete.Nun wollte man ihn erlösen,doch die junge frau wehrte sich dagegen man sollte ihm zum Doc bringen und versorgen (halbe Ars...weg) also nix mehr zu machen,nach einigen Wortgefechten wurde der Dachs erlöst.Und die junge frau fuhr heulend und unter geschrei mit Nachspiel etc.davon.




Im übrigen darf nicht mal die Polizei offizell ein Stück Wild erlösen,darum werden Jäger ..etc.ja auch zum Unfallort gerufen zumindestens in meinen Bl ist das so.

|wavey:


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Streichelzoo Natur halt.

Und die Wurst schön in Plastik verpackt im Supermarkt kaufen...daneben für Tierrechte demonstrieren .

Ja nee, is´ klar.

Würde die Bratmaxe-Generation gerne mal beim Workshop "Wurst selber machen -von der Schlachtung bis zum Grill" sehen...

R.S.


----------



## wobbler68 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Hallo

Sollte man als "Überlegender"Mensch(an der Spitze der Nahrungskette) nicht um Tiere,die durch Müll(auch indirekt meiner) , einen Unfall oder einfach verletzt sind  nicht helfen?
Es muss ja nicht gleich die Medizinische Hochschule mit Intensivstation sein.



Im "Fall Ente" war eine Entfernung der Schnur und Wundversorgung,wie passiert,keine große Sache.
*Und die frage vom vandutch war, ob er die Ente noch mal fangen sollte.*
Und da kamen am Anfang ja genug verwertbare antworten.
Persönlich würde ich sie auch nicht mehr einfangen.
Wenn es ihr wirklich schlecht gehen sollte,frisst sie nicht sondern wird sich verkriechen und dann auch leicht zu fangen sein.



Scheint als wenn einige, sich das zu einfach machen und als natürliche auslese abtun.
Da waren Steinzeitmenschen "Mitfühlender" ,die erlösten das Tier wenigstens.
Und führten es einem guten Zweck zu.:qhttp://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/1695291277892877/Gebratene-Ente-klassisch-und-knusprig.html


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> *Wenn es ihr wirklich schlecht gehen sollte,frisst sie nicht sondern wird sich verkriechen und dann auch leicht zu fangen sein.
> *
> 
> 
> ...







Eben - wir sind einer Meinung


Du hast mich scheinbar nicht verstanden.
Vielleicht liest Du den thread nochmals in Ruhe durch.

R.S.


----------



## donak (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Also, ich kann dazu was bereichten von letztem Jahr.

Ich habe schön bei uns in einer Park Anlage meinen Angelplatz hergerichtet und mich dann schon über "geraschel" und etwas Streu im Busch neben mir gewundert. Habe dann aber erstmal alles aufgebaut und mich dann auf meinen Stuhl gesetzt.

Konnte dann sehen, dass dort ne Hausratte in dem Busch war. Die kam dann auch etwas näher und ich konnte ein riesiges Geschwür sehen auf der Schulter. Da war mir klar, dass diese ausgesetzt worden war, war ja auch ziemlich "hässlich".

Habe mir dann natürlich gedacht, was macht man damit, könnte schliesslich Krankheiten übertragen...

Selber töten? Bei meinem Glück sieht mich dabei jemand und ich bin der Blöde.

Jetzt werden einige bestimmt lachen, aber ich habe dann die Polizei gerufen und denen die Situation geschildert. Nach ca. 20 Minuten kamen dann zwei Polizisten, ich habe denen die Ratte mit dem Geschwürr gezeigt und dann wurde die kurzer Hand erschossen. Dann haben die den "Bauhof" verständigt, um den Kadaver einzusammeln, dann meinen Kescher wollte ich denen nicht zu Verfügung stellen.

Um die Ente würde ich mir aber keinen Kopf mehr machen, ihr habt sie ja befreit, entweder sie überlebt ohne Bein, oder halt nicht.


----------



## wobbler68 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Habe nicht dich gemeint Rheinspezie.

Aber einige Kommentare die hier gepostet wurden .
Da fehlen mir die Worte.#d


----------



## lute (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



labralehn schrieb:


> Vielleicht stürzen sich auch mehrere paarungswillige Erpel im kommenden Herbst auf die verletzte, im Wasser schwimmende Ente und drücken diese dadurch unter Wasser, bis sie ertrinkt.



Wir nehmen genau das jetzt einfach so hin. Dann brauchen wir uns keine Gedanken mehr darüber machen, was mit der Ente wohl passieren mag. Außerdem hat diese Variante ja auch was gutes. Die Jungs haben noch mal ihren Spaß und irgend ein Hecht bekommt eine vernünftige eiweißreiche Mahlzeit.


----------



## Nüsser (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Es gibt genügend Hilfe für "Wilde Tiere".
> Ein kurzer Anruf bei der Polizei/Feuerwehr und die kommen und helfen,aber nicht den Notruf wählen.



Ich will deine Illusionen nicht zerstören, aber aufgrund einiger persönlicher Kontakte zu Polizei und Feuerwehr kann ich dir sagen, dass die Hilfe da regelmäßig in Euthanasie besteht; das heißt in dem Fall nicht, Einschläfern beim TA, sondern Tier einpacken, an ein stilles Plätzchen fahren, dann Hals umdrehen, mit Wagenheber behandeln o.ä.

Das Problem ist, dass weder Polizei noch FW wirklich für sowas ausgebildet, ausgerüstet oder auch nur zuständig sind. Auf der anderen Seite rufen gerade in den Städten immer mehr Leute die Feuerwehr (!!!), weil eine Stadttaube "apathisch im Gebüsch hockt". Ebensolche Mitbürger bekommen es geistig dann aber meist nicht geschossen, dass die Taube apathisch ist weil sie krank ist, krank, weil die Bestandsdichte x-fach zu hoch ist, und dies wiederum der Fall ist, weil sog. "Tierfreunde" die Stadttauben tagtäglich mit Weizen säckeweise füttern.

In meinen Augen ein Paradebeispiel, wohin es führt, wenn Menschen von der Natur völlig entfremdet sind.

Im hier thematisierten Beispiel besteht dagegen natürlich eine menschlich gesetzte Ursache durch die Schnur, sowas soll und muss natürlich nicht sein, keine Frage.


----------



## Jose (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

ich wünscht es hielte einzug mal einen geraden satz zu sagen, ohne alle von hören-sagen zementierten weltbild-klischees einzubauen.

@vandutch, hast meiner meinung nach das optimum geleistet.
falls dich die einbeinigkeit beunruhigt - komm in die stadt und bewundere die vielen einbeinig fit hüpfenden tauben.

und wenn die ente das nicht überlebt, dann überleben andere durch die ente.

...ente gut...


----------



## Nüsser (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Jose schrieb:


> ich wünscht es hielte einzug mal einen geraden satz zu sagen, ohne alle von hören-sagen zementierten weltbild-klischees einzubauen.



Sofern du damit mich ansprichst, kann ich dir versichern, dass wir weder von Hörensagen noch von Klischees sprechen, sondern von erlittenen Erfahrungen. Die Welt ist voller Spinner - und wer in deutschen Städten Weizen streut, um "Wild-"Tiere zu füttern, der ist definitiv ein Spinner.


----------



## Jose (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Nüsser schrieb:


> Sofern du damit mich ansprichst, kann ich dir versichern, dass wir weder von Hörensagen noch von Klischees sprechen, sondern von erlittenen Erfahrungen. Die Welt ist voller Spinner - und wer in deutschen Städten Weizen streut, um "Wild-"Tiere zu füttern, der ist definitiv ein Spinner.



oops, du fühlst dich angesprochen?
war nicht so gedacht, schon gar nicht möchte ich deine "erlittenen" erfahrungen in frage stellen - aber wo wir schon mal dabei sind - nein, ich teile deine schlußfolgerungen nicht und schon gar nicht in deiner herben benennung.
und erst recht nicht glaube ich dein kolportiertes
 geübtes verfahren bei polizei und feuerwehr. kenn deine bekannten nicht - aber man müsste schon sowas von birnenmäßig dienstungeeignet sein, wenn man für "viecher" seinen beruf durch unsachgemäße tötungen zur disposition stellt.

am stammtisch erzählt sich viel sehr gerne...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nun übertreib mal nicht, sonst wirste noch depressiv.
> 
> Es sterben jeden Tag endlos viele Tiere durch menschliche Einflüsse und man könnte das in letzter Konsequenz nur verhindern wenn man die Menschen ausrottet - so weit sollte die "Tierliebe" dann aber doch nicht gehen......
> 
> Auch sterben gehört zum Lebenszyklus, ob nun so oder so. Nichts ist umsonst und selbst ein sterbendes Tier erfüllt noch einen Zweck im natürlichen Kreislauf.......




Gerade die paar Seiten zeigen doch,wie wir mit unserer Verantwortung als Mensch umgehen.Da wird Schuldhaft ein Tier folgenschwer verunstaltet,im allgm. Zyklus wird das abgetan wie ein Berufsunfall.

Genau diese Moral sorgt dafür,das wir uns am Ende auffressen werden.

Meine Meinung:

Versuch der Ente zu helfen,zumindest sollte sie Begutachtet werden,die Stelle kann heilen,muss es aber nicht und sie wird Schmerzen inclusive dem ganzen Programm auf Dauer haben.

Da die Geschichte mit dem Forum hier Offiziell ist,solltest du vielleicht den Angelverein mit einbeziehen,denn darunter leidet der Ruf von uns allen.

Wir können in unser Satzung nicht predigen,die Natur zu schützen und hier.....

Lg


----------



## wobbler68 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Hallo

@Nüsser
Ich will deine Illusionen nicht zerstören, aber aufgrund einiger persönlicher Kontakte zu Polizei und Feuerwehr kann ich dir sagen, dass die Hilfe da regelmäßig in Euthanasie besteht; das heißt in dem Fall nicht, Einschläfern beim TA, sondern Tier einpacken, an ein stilles Plätzchen fahren, dann Hals umdrehen, mit Wagenheber behandeln o.ä.





Ich weiß nicht wo du Wohnst.


Aber wenn bei dir Polizei und Feuerwehr so drauf sind 

,würde ich mir Gedanken machen schnellstens Umzuziehen.

Muss ja ne schlimme Gegend sein,wenn man deinen aussagen Glauben darf.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gerade die paar Seiten zeigen doch,wie wir mit unserer Verantwortung als Mensch umgehen.Da wird Schuldhaft ein Tier folgenschwer verunstaltet,im allgm. Zyklus wird das abgetan wie ein Berufsunfall.



Es pasieren jeden Tag Unfälle, ohne dass man etwas dagegen tun kann.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Genau diese Moral sorgt dafür,das wir uns am Ende auffressen werden.



Das passiert sowieso aber das hat mit der Ente nix zu tun.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Versuch der Ente zu helfen,zumindest sollte sie Begutachtet werden,die Stelle kann heilen,muss es aber nicht und sie wird Schmerzen inclusive dem ganzen Programm auf Dauer haben.




Hast nicht richtig gelesen, gelle? Er hat der Ente doch geholfen und den Rest entscheidet die Natur.
Tiere können sehr wohl auch mit einem Bein gut überleben und leiden nach Heilung nicht dauerhaft darunter, sondern fühlen sich sehr wohl. Dafür gibts genug Beispiele(Hunde, Katzen, Vögel usw. denen ein Bein fehlt).
Der Mitleidsunsinn um das "arme Tier" spielt sich nur im Kopf der Menschen ab! In der Natur ist kein Leben umsonst und auch der Tod des einen hilft dem Anderen beim Überleben - völlig unabhängig von der Todesursache. Man kann nicht jedes Lebewesen dieses Planeten vor Umwelteinflüssen schützen bis es endlich eines Tages an Ermattung seelig entschlummert. Sowas gibts nur im Märchen und in den Köpfen verdrehter Tierrechtler.




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wir können in unser Satzung nicht predigen,die Natur zu schützen und hier.....
> 
> Lg



Naturschutz ist nicht das Selbe wie Tierschutz(oder gar Tierrecht|uhoh!
Verstehste sicher irgendwann.......

|wavey:


----------



## Merlin (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Mich regt dieser Blödsinn hier langsam auf...
Der TE hat der Ente geholfen und gut.

Es passiert soviel ****** auf dieser Welt und hier wird sich um eine verletzte Ente die wahrscheinlich überlebt ein Film gemacht......

Was macht den eure Katze draussen ?
Was passiert beim angeln insbesondere beim C+R ?
Meine Frau musste während des Studiums ein Praktikum im Schlachthof machen...,
Informiert euch doch mal wie es da zugeht.
Interesst keine Sau...aber sich das billige Aldi Fleisch auf den Grill hauen...
Wenn irgendwo z.B ein Wal strandet....ist ein riesen Event die versuchte Rettung wird live im TV übertragen......gleichzeitig jagen Japan und Norwegen die Wale...usw usw
Diese Doppelmoral ist echt zum k*******


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Diese Doppelmoral ist echt zum k*******


So ischs!
#6#6#6


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Ruuuuhig , Merlin, ruhig.

Heb´ Dir den Stress für´s Stadion auf :m

R.S.




















Recht hast Du ja...


----------



## Torkel (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Mehr hab ich nicht zu sagen 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7sDFAyCNqI


----------



## schwarzbarsch (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Torkel schrieb:


> Mehr hab ich nicht zu sagen
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7sDFAyCNqI



Der war gut #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es pasieren jeden Tag Unfälle, ohne dass man etwas dagegen tun kann.



Was aber nicht bedeutet,das man Dinge,die verhindert werden können,nicht mit Nachsicht behandelt.Das ist doch stark verallgemeinert und hat mit der Situation jetzt nichts zu tun.Ergo,eine Floskel.




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das passiert sowieso aber das hat mit der Ente nix zu tun.



Die Natur lässt Schnur und Draht liegen?



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast nicht richtig gelesen, gelle? Er hat der Ente doch geholfen und den Rest entscheidet die Natur.
> Tiere können sehr wohl auch mit einem Bein gut überleben und leiden nach Heilung nicht dauerhaft darunter, sondern fühlen sich sehr wohl. Dafür gibts genug Beispiele(Hunde, Katzen, Vögel usw. denen ein Bein fehlt).
> Der Mitleidsunsinn um das "arme Tier" spielt sich nur im Kopf der Menschen ab! In der Natur ist kein Leben umsonst und auch der Tod des einen hilft dem Anderen beim Überleben - völlig unabhängig von der Todesursache. Man kann nicht jedes Lebewesen dieses Planeten vor Umwelteinflüssen schützen bis es endlich eines Tages an Ermattung seelig entschlummert. Sowas gibts nur im Märchen und in den Köpfen verdrehter Tierrechtler.



Schön geschrieben,aber mehr als polemisches Gehabe kann  ich nicht erkennen.Das die Evolution greift,ein natürlicher Prozess,sollte jedem klar sein.Aber danke für die Erklärung.

Es geht nur um die Verantwortung,die wir aus unserem Handeln ziehen.Das ist auch der grösste Unterschied zum denken des Tieres,wir können die Folgen der Umstände simulieren,spekulieren.Was heisst,wir können sehr wohl präventiv in unserem wirken agieren.

Und genau die Draht/Schnur Geschichte kotzt mich so an,wenn ich durch irgend einen Wald in Deutschland gehe,sie sind Überflutet mit Müll.Will man dort genauso Argumentieren,wie jetzt?Die Natur regelt das,wie Naiv will man denn sein?

Es geht um den Idioten an sich,der nicht mal 2 Meter weit Feldweg denken konnte....

Aber danke für den darwinschen Apell







Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Naturschutz ist nicht das Selbe wie Tierschutz(oder gar Tierrecht|uhoh!
> Verstehste sicher irgendwann.......
> 
> |wavey:



Ich urteile hier nicht nach Gesetzesgrundlagen sondern nach menschlichem Verstand,was die Diffamierung bedeuten soll,ich habe keine Ahnung.Ich bin aber für eine nachhaltige Lösung,im Bezug auf allem.

Lg


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und genau die Draht/Schnur Geschichte kotzt mich so an,wenn ich durch irgend einen Wald in Deutschland gehe,sie sind Überflutet mit Müll.Will man dort genauso Argumentieren,wie jetzt?Die Natur regelt das,wie Naiv will man denn sein?
> 
> Es geht um den Idioten an sich,der nicht mal 2 Meter weit Feldweg denken konnte....



Natürlich ist Umweltverschmutzung ein Problem.
Wenn man aber mal in Großen denkt und die "Epoche Mensch" mal als vorübergehendes Kapitel Erdgeschichte betrachtet, erholt unsere Umwelt sich auch davon ebenso, wie sie auch alles vergessen machte, was irgendwann mal existierte.
Der Mensch und sein Handeln, mit allen Konsequenzen ist Evolution!
Das sollten wir aber aus Eigennutz nicht als Einladung zur Verschandelung unserer Umwelt verstehen. Denn wir können die "Epoche Mensch" verkürzen oder verlängern(wenn auch nicht endlos)!

Natürlich toetet man nichts zum Spaß und nimmt Rücksicht auf die Natur.
Macht wohl auch fast jeder Mensch so. Es gibt aber Ausnahmen und vmtl. auch unter Anglern(wohl anteilig ebenso viele wie im Rest der Bevölkerung).




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es geht nur um die Verantwortung,die wir aus unserem Handeln ziehen.Das  ist auch der grösste Unterschied zum denken des Tieres,wir können die  Folgen der Umstände simulieren,spekulieren.Was heisst,*wir können* sehr wohl präventiv in unserem wirken agieren.



Wir?
Verantwortung für fremdes Handeln übernimmt sicher niemand! Es ist immer jeder selbst für sein Tun verantwortlich.

Der TE hat der Ente geholfen - und somit alles in seiner Macht stehende getan - den Rest regelt die Natur.
Was daran nur so schwer zu verstehen ist?



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Aber danke für den darwinschen Apell



Gern.:m




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Floskel.
> 
> ......als polemisches Gehabe kann  ich nicht erkennen



Dito!|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

So, und nun ists gut mit persönlichem Angehen.
Danke.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Persönliches Angehen?Das ist eine Diskussion,die nunmal von 2 verschiedenen Standpunkten betrachtet wird.Ich bin zum diskutieren hier,beziehe mich auf das Thema.

Zum Thema:

Mir gehts auch viel mehr um die Message.Verantwortung.Das hatten wir aber schon.

Was deine Evolutionsthese angeht,so sehe ich nicht wirklich für haltbar.Das der Mensch relativ unbedeutend ist,ist mir ebenfalls bewusst,deshalb sollte man das Übel was man anrichtet trotz allem minimieren.Begründen tut es Blödheit weiterhin nicht.

Die Evolution hat auch einen weiteren Trieb integriert--> Selbsterhaltung.Wie diese Aussieht,wenn man mit dieser Moral an den Tag geht,wird man sehen.Szenarien um Ressourcen sind ja bekannt.

Mir geht es auch nicht darum jemandem irgendetwas vorzuschreiben,aber solchen Story's wie mit der Ente gibt zb. Analog auch in unseren Städten,die Opfer sind dann unsere Kinder.Dort wird dann aber anders Argumentiert.

Man kann das ganze ewig weiterspinnen,aber wie gehabt,mir geht es um Nachhaltigkeit und Rücksicht.Wer mir irgendetwas vorwerfen will gerne,

Lieber aber fange ich im kleinen an etwas ein klein Wenig besser zu gestalten als garnicht.

Das wäre dann auch Evolution,nur mal zum Verständnis |uhoh:


http://www.kompostierbaresgeschirr....3/03/Midway-Message-from-the-Gyre-300x224.jpg
[edit by Admin: Leute, ihr wisst doch, keine fremden Bilder! Danke]


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was deine Evolutionsthese angeht,so sehe ich nicht wirklich für haltbar.



Macht nichts - kommt trotzdem so.:m
Es sei denn du kannst mir auch nur ein Beispiel für irgend etwas nennen, was ewig existiert.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das der Mensch relativ unbedeutend ist,ist mir ebenfalls bewusst,deshalb sollte man das Übel was man anrichtet trotz allem minimieren.



Sollte man wenn man einen unaufhaltsamen Prozess verlangsamen will - wenn nicht auch egal.
Insgesamt betrachtet spielt es keine Rolle ob die Menschheit(und die Natur in der jetzigen Form) ein paar tausend Jahre länger oder kürzer existiert.




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Evolution hat auch einen weiteren *Trieb* integriert--> *Selbsterhaltung*.Wie diese Aussieht,wenn man mit dieser Moral an den Tag geht,wird man sehen.Szenarien um Ressourcen sind ja bekannt.



Aber nur individuell und nicht ins Mehrheitsbewusstsein. Daran scheitert jede Art von Verbesserungsvorschlägen, auch wenn es manchmal gelingt Menschen zeitweise zu ideologischen Gruppen zusammen zu fügen, die sich aber immer aufgrund von internen Spannungen wieder auflösen.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Lieber aber fange ich im kleinen an etwas ein klein Wenig besser zu gestalten als garnicht.
> 
> Das wäre dann auch Evolution,nur mal zum Verständnis |uhoh:



Individuelle Evolution sozusagen?
Dein Aktionismus in Ehren(ist nur allzu menschlich und ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal des Menschen ohne natürlichen Mehrwert).
Du wirst sehen eines Tages kommt der bittere Moment an dem einem klar wird, dass dem Menschen nicht zu helfen ist und Enthusiasmus weicht dann Sarkasmus, Aktionismus dem Zynismus........
Zugegeben den Moment erlebt nicht jeder aber wer die Menschen kennen lernt, der erlebt ihn!

|wavey:

Nachtrag:
Es gibt eine Möglicht der Koexistenz des Menschen mit dem Rest der Natur bis zu einem Zeitpunkt an dem äußere Einflüsse das Leben unmöglich machen.
Nur wird da aus vorgenannten Gründen kaum jemand mitmachen.
Menschen ohne Zivilisation könnten noch sehr viel länger existieren im Einklang mit der Natur.
Selbstverständlich nicht in der heutigen Anzahl aber die Naturgesetze regelten die Größe der Populationen ja dann von selbst....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Macht nichts - kommt trotzdem so.:m
> Es sei denn du kannst mir auch nur ein Beispiel für irgend etwas nennen, was ewig existiert.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> In allen Ehren deiner Rationalität,aber eine Moral,die ich in mir Trage,mache ich nicht Abhängig von der Existenz einer Rasse und deren Länge.Es geht um das WIE.Während dieser Epoche.



Das WIE ist für das Ergebnis unrelevant und hat in erster Linie Alibifunktion.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Auch hier ist mir das zu Wissenschaftlich,es geht darum,Dinge in einer Verantwortung gegenüber sich Selbst zu Regeln,das hat nicht's mit einem Mehrheitsbewusstsein zu tun,es geht um das Handeln des Individiuum im Bezug auf seine Umwelt.Die "Evolution" gab uns Intelligenz,warum also nicht nutzen?



Sollte man schon. 
Intelligenz ist aber individuell und Moral sehr verschieden. Solange die Mehrheit nicht einig ist(und das wird sie nie(Grund steht schon)), bleiben gute Taten Alibihandlungen Einzelner.
Die fühlen sich dadurch besser und daran ist auch nicht zu bemängeln aber diese Moral auch von anderen zu verlangen ist absurd weil über Moral nie Einigkeit bestehen wird.
Beispiel:Warum sollte es besser sein ein Tier am Leben zu erhalten während der wartende Aasfresser verhungert?
Alles ist Eins und alles hat seinen Sinn - Leben wie Tod.
Die Ursache, die in dem Moment zu dem Einen wie dem Anderen führt ist vollkommen gleich!






Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dabei geht es nicht um Ideologien oder dergleichen sondern vielmehr um eine simple Rechnung: Wie viele ******** verträgt die Natur,bis ich selbst mit ihr bis zum Hals drin stecke.Ein lernender Prozess und dort wird Darwin falsch liegen (du leider auch),denn wir Menschen werden auf Grund der Selbsterhaltung einen anderen Weg einschlagen werden.(Meine Meinung)



Deine Meinung ist OK und es gibt ja ein paar Forscher, die tatsächlich glaub(t)en, der Mensch könne der Erde entfliehen wenn er sie zerstört hat aber es gibt noch mehr Forscher, die das verneinen mit der einfachen Begründung, dass es keine so starke transportable Energiequelle gibt. Je mehr Energie nötig, desto größer/schwerer muss die Quelle sein und das frisst den Energiezuwachs.
Wir bleiben also auf Erde und die Ente im Teich - bis zum Tod.:m



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wir Menschen vermehren uns ungezügelt,wandern über den Planeten wie Heuschrecken,verzehren uns quasi schon selbst.Das schönste an der Sache sind dann immer diese Hollywoodfilme mit den Invasionen der Aliens,die einen Planeten ihrer Ressourcen willen erobern wollen.Das Kuriose an der Geschichte ist,diese Invasoren sind wir,ohne Rücksicht,auf unserem eigenen Planeten.Evolution hin oder her,man hätte das Gehirn auch auf Erbsengröße belassen können.



#6
Siehste.
Es fängt schon an und irgendwann kommt der unausweichliche Moment von dem ich sprach. Du wirst es sehen.

|wavey:


----------



## Jose (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

männo, ihr findet einfach kein ende.
kommt zur ente ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das WIE ist für das Ergebnis unrelevant und hat in erster Linie Alibifunktion.



Rein Rational,auch hier muss ich mich wiederholen.In den Spiegel schauen zu können,ist kein Alibi,sondern sein Verständnis für seine Handlung.Oder man will sich Rasieren. (ha..ha..ha) :m




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sollte man schon.
> Intelligenz ist aber individuell und Moral sehr verschieden. Solange die Mehrheit nicht einig ist(und das wird sie nie(Grund steht schon)), bleiben gute Taten Alibihandlungen Einzelner.
> Die fühlen sich dadurch besser und daran ist auch nicht zu bemängeln aber diese Moral auch von anderen zu verlangen ist absurd weil über Moral nie Einigkeit bestehen wird.
> Beispiel:Warum sollte es besser sein ein Tier am Leben zu erhalten während der wartende Aasfresser verhungert?
> ...



Du hast doch vollkommen Recht,wenn es um Natur geht!Aber wir reden immernoch von Schuldhaftem Verhalten am Wasser eines Anglers,der Wiederum kein Hilfsgeselle des Aasfressers ist!Das Intelligenz wie Moral verschieden sind,mag sein,aber dafür haben wir einen Konsens geschaffen,in einer Gesellschaft,die mir Regeln definiert wurde.Müll in der Natur liegen zu lassen,zu entsorgen gilt im allgemeinen als?Sicher nicht als Akt der Evolution.




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> #6Siehste.
> Es fängt schon an und irgendwann kommt der unausweichliche Moment von dem ich sprach. Du wirst es sehen.



Was heisst fängt an,ich habe den Horizont um zu begreifen,das den meisten Menschen in derlei Beziehung und Hinsicht nicht zu helfen ist.Dort mangelt es an Bildung und Erziehung.Aber egal wie ich mir etwas Auslegen will,wenn jemand solchen Mist an sich fabriziert,kann ich meine Umwelt dagegen Aufmerksam machen und an ein Leitbild für mehr Umsicht appellieren.

Wenn Fortpflanzung für dich Evolution ist,warum lieben wir unsere Kinder dann?

Hast du einen Hund?Schon mal gesehen welchen Bezug Hunde auf ihren Besitzer haben...Es gibt mehr als nur Rationalität..Gibt eine schöne Dokumentation zum Befinden des Menschen über sich selbst mit dem einfach Fazit.

Wir sind Wasserläufer und haben keine Ahnung was unter uns eigtl. abgeht!



Ach und Jose,das Forum ist echt zum Diskutieren da,was machst du hier eigentlich?


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gerade die paar Seiten zeigen doch,wie wir mit unserer Verantwortung als Mensch umgehen.Da wird Schuldhaft ein Tier folgenschwer verunstaltet,im allgm. Zyklus wird das abgetan wie ein Berufsunfall.
> 
> Genau diese Moral sorgt dafür,das wir uns am Ende auffressen werden.



Genau betrachtet ist es ein Berufsunfall. Einer der vielen unausweichlichen Unfälle die aus unserer "Zivilisation" herrühren. Und so muss man das auch werten. 

Der Themenstrater hat das getan, was jeder vernünftige Mensch mit gesundem Menschenverstand getan hätte. Ein "mehr" wäre objektiv unsinnig, jedoch einer auf Tiere bezogen etwas überdrehten, subjektiven Moral und Empathie schuldend erklärbar und verständlich. 

Das wir uns, bzw. unseren Planeten am Ende auffressen werden, liegt im genauen Gegenteil der von Dir vertretenen Moral, verbunden mit unserem unstillbaren Vermehrungsdrang und der Unfähigkeit der Weltpolitik, dem einen Riegel vorzuschieben, sowie der Verklärtheit der meisten Religionen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das wir uns, bzw. unseren Planeten am Ende auffressen werden, liegt im genauen Gegenteil der von Dir vertretenen Moral, verbunden mit unserem unstillbaren Vermehrungsdrang und der Unfähigkeit der Weltpolitik, dem einen Riegel vorzuschieben, sowie der Verklärtheit der meisten Religionen.



Darauf wollte ich auch hinaus,nur hat Nachhaltigkeit jetzt nicht soviel mit der Ente zu tun.Das wäre ein wenig zu weit hergeholt.

Das man Müll liegen lassen als Unfall der Zivilisation begreifen will,ist Subjektiv,aber ich hatte schon einen anderen Ausdruck dafür im gebrauch: Unterentwickelt.

Klar kann man hier niemals allen etwas recht machen,aber ein Gedanke an ein Verständnis gegenüber der Natur ist zuviel verlangt oder etwa doch?


----------



## gründler (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Jose schrieb:


> kommt zur ente ...


 

12/70 ^^ 

|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das man Müll liegen lassen als Unfall der Zivilisation begreifen will,ist Subjektiv,aber ich hatte schon einen anderen Ausdruck dafür im gebrauch: Unterentwickelt.



Müll ist eine Begleiterscheinung der Zivilisation!
Guck dir die Meere an, die Wälder und Felder.
Und da wo es oberflächlich gut aussieht, ist ne verscharrte Mülldeponier und es wurde "renaturiert".
Alles Begleiterscheinungen des Endes der menschlichen Epoche.



Jose schrieb:


> männo, ihr findet einfach kein ende.
> kommt zur ente ...



Irgendwann isses zuente mit der Menschheit und mit dem AB. Dann haste Ruhe.


----------



## Fin (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Wenn die Ente frisst und schwimmt sieht es doch ganz gut aus.

@Vermesser (Hering)

Da bist du sicherlich nicht der Einzige.


@





steffen287 schrieb:


> Enten gibts genug wenn es ihr schlecht geht dreh ihr den hals um sind in manchen Gewässern zur plage geworden weil Leute die Tiere füttern in berlin gibt es schon stellen wo das verboten ist was ich richtig finde ! Sobald die einen menschen sehen kommen die in scharen an und stören das angeln und lassen sich auch nicht verjagen



Das mit dem Halsumdrehen ist Unsinn aber das "Enten füttern kein Naturschutz" ist wissen die Berliner nicht. An der Spree/Treptower Park ist das jeden Sonntag schon eine art Volkssport und ein Spaß für die Kids (kann man ja leider auch verstehen) trotz Verbotsschilder.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Darauf wollte ich auch hinaus,nur hat Nachhaltigkeit jetzt nicht soviel mit der Ente zu tun.Das wäre ein wenig zu weit hergeholt.
> 
> Das man Müll liegen lassen als Unfall der Zivilisation begreifen will,ist Subjektiv,aber ich hatte schon einen anderen Ausdruck dafür im gebrauch: Unterentwickelt.
> 
> Klar kann man hier niemals allen etwas recht machen,aber ein Gedanke an ein Verständnis gegenüber der Natur ist zuviel verlangt oder etwa doch?




Du hast ja nicht ganz unrecht. Auf den einzelnen Müllfrevler bezogen kann man sicher nicht von einem Unfall sprechen, eher von Idiotie. Betrachtet man jedoch die Gesamtheit unserer Gesellschaft und Zivilisation unter Berücksichtigung der Unmöglichkeit ein auch nur ansatzweise generelles Wohlverhalten zu erzeugen, so ist es ein Zivilisationsunfall. 

Ich habe bisher z.B. zwei Vögel und ein Eichhörnchen tot aufgefunden, die sich in den Strippen von Luftballons verfangen hatten, wie sie bei Kindergeburtstagen massenhaft in die Luft entlassen werden. Wieviele Tiere werden bei eigentlich unnötigen Autofahrten überfahren? Wieviele Vögel durch freilaufende Katzen getötet ?
Millionen von Wildtieren, die nicht hätten sterben müssen, hätten die jeweiligen "Einzeltäter" verantwortungsvoll gehandelt. 

Und wieviele Tier mussten durch meine eigene Unachtsamkeit oder Fahrlässigkeit sterben? Weiß ich nicht. Sicher aber einige. Und das, obwohl ich mich bemühe so etwas zu vermeiden. Mir ist z.B. auch einmal ein größeres Schnurknäuel, welches ich grade aus einer kapitalen Perücke entfernt hatte, von einem heftigen Windstoß ins Wasser und unerreichbar weg, geweht worden. Schei$$e.
Mit der langen Stippe hab ich einen Mauersegler im Flug erschlagen, kein Witz ! Schafft man absichtlich in Millionen Versuchen nicht. Wäre aber nicht passiert, wäre ich nicht angeln gegangen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du hast ja nicht ganz unrecht. Auf den einzelnen Müllfrevler bezogen kann man sicher nicht von einem Unfall sprechen, eher von Idiotie. Betrachtet man jedoch die Gesamtheit unserer Gesellschaft und Zivilisation unter Berücksichtigung der Unmöglichkeit ein auch nur ansatzweise generelles Wohlverhalten zu erzeugen, so ist es ein Zivilisationsunfall.
> 
> Ich habe bisher z.B. zwei Vögel und ein Eichhörnchen tot aufgefunden, die sich in den Strippen von Luftballons verfangen hatten, wie sie bei Kindergeburtstagen massenhaft in die Luft entlassen werden. Wieviele Tiere werden bei eigentlich unnötigen Autofahrten überfahren? Wieviele Vögel durch freilaufende Katzen getötet ?
> Millionen von Wildtieren, die nicht hätten sterben müssen, hätten die jeweiligen "Einzeltäter" verantwortungsvoll gehandelt.
> ...



Ich verstehe dich da voll und ganz.Kann mich auch kaum von Sünde frei sprechen,für mich ist halt der Ansatz der Falsche zu sagen: Lass das Vieh sterben.

Ich kann dir da auch mehrere Beispiele nennen,wo ich selbst nur all zu Dumm war.

Einmal fanden wir einen Vogel,der wohl aus dem Nest gefallen zu sein schien,ich nahm ihn mit auf den Hof meiner Freundin,wo wir ihn erstmal absetzten.Ich wollte nur kurz rein meinen Kaffee holen,öffne die Tür,sehe den Hund raus laufen.Der hört es piepsen,ich hinterher...Kennst du das Knacken von Knochen?Sicherlich |supergri Natürlich war das absolut Fahrlässig von mir,aber ich habe daraus gelernt.

Diesen Prozess des Lernens,der soll verhelfen ein Bewusstsein zu Entwickeln.Manche Erfahrungen muss man aber nicht selber machen,es reicht wenn man sie weitergibt oder eben präventiv dagegen Arbeitet.

Wissenschaftlich betrachtet ist jedes Einzelschicksal dem ganzen garantiert Untergeordnet.Die Erde dreht sich weiter,die Entwicklung geht vorwärts.

Aber als Mensch möchte ich mich doch noch von einem Schimpansen unterscheiden.


----------



## Fin (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Zum Thema "die Natur richtet das schon" fällt mir auch noch eine Geschichte ein.

Ich bekam vor einen Jahr im Sommer einen Anruf. Am anderen Ende war eine Freundin, die beim sonntaglichen Waldspaziergang auf einen Waldkauz (oder sagen wir etwas eulenartiges) gestoßen ist. Der Kleine konnte wohl nichtmehr fliegen. Sie wußte nicht was sie tun sollte. Dank Internet hatten wir die Tele.Nr. der örtlichen Wildtierauffangstation schnell zur Hand. Der Herr dort sagte das wir das Tier einfangen sollen und ihm vorbeibringen könnten. Nungut, sie rief ihren Freund an der mit Kescher und Karton vorbekommen sollte. Sie ging ihm eine kleine Strecke entgegen und winkte ihn heran. Als sie plötzlich wieder an der Stelle waren wo der "Waldkauz" eigentlich hätte sein sollen, naja was heißt eigentlich....er war ja noch da! Bloß der Kopf fehlte.... :q


----------



## Fuehrungsbache (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Der Jäger darf krankes jagdbares Wild auch in der Schonzeit erlegen (Hegeabschuß).


----------



## Nüsser (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Jose schrieb:


> und erst recht nicht glaube ich dein kolportiertes
> geübtes verfahren bei polizei und feuerwehr. kenn deine bekannten nicht - aber man müsste schon sowas von birnenmäßig dienstungeeignet sein, wenn man für "viecher" seinen beruf durch unsachgemäße tötungen zur disposition stellt.
> 
> am stammtisch erzählt sich viel sehr gerne...


 
 Kein Stammtisch, wirklich nicht. Glaub, was du magst, im Endeffekt juckt es doch niemanden.

 Fakt ist, gerade um diese Jahreszeit haben die tagtäglich gut und gerne 6-8 Alarme "Taube/Ente/Hase in Not". Wer ernsthaft glaubt, die werden alle auf Kosten der Kommune (oder wessen wohl sonst?) in die Tierklinik gebracht, dem ist eben vermutlich nicht mehr zu helfen.

 Und nochmals, die Rettung von Wildtieren gehört überhaupt nicht zu deren Aufgaben.

 Aber ich sag jetzt nichts mehr zur Thematik Polizei/Feuerwehr, mag jeder glauben, was er mag, ich will da keinem seine heile Kinderwelt nehmen.

 Zum Thema:
 Der TE hat meiner Meinung nach gut und richtig gehandelt. Darüber hinaus muss m.E. nichts getan werden, sondern man darf bei Wildtieren eben gerne auch der Natur ihren Lauf lassen. Persönliche Initiative zur Rettung verletzter Igel, Eichhörnchen usw. in allen Ehren, aber ich denke man muss und kann nicht allen helfen.


----------



## Nüsser (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @Nüsser
> 
> ...




 Ich wohne nicht da, wo die zitierten Menschen arbeiten, von daher muss ich auch nicht wegziehen.

 Aber auch anderenfalls würde ich mich da gut aufgehoben fühlen, die sind schon okay, die Jungs. Das ist eben wie bei dem geschilderten Wildunfall: Da wird zum angefahrenen Reh eben der Jäger zum Fangschuss gerufen, und nicht die Rettung zur Tierklinik. Das mag für manche Zeitgenossen ein Realitätsschock sein, aber so ist es halt, und für meine Begriffe auch nicht falsch.

 Ich nehme für mich in Anspruch, Respekt vor jeder Kreatur zu haben, was einschließt, Tieren keine unnötigen Leiden zuzufügen. Nach Unfällen o.ä. bedeutet das u.U. eben auch eine möglichst schmerzarme Tötung.

 Mich wundert, dass man solche Dinge in einem Anglerforum überhaupt diskutieren muss, wenn ich manche hier lese, müssten die konsequenterweise sofort das Angeln aufgeben. |bigeyes


----------



## Jose (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Nüsser schrieb:


> ...Aber ich sag jetzt nichts mehr zur Thematik Polizei/Feuerwehr, mag jeder glauben, was er mag, ich will da keinem seine heile Kinderwelt nehmen...



dann  zeig dich mal erwachsen und bring das mal zur anzeige. sollte ganz einfach nachzuweisen sein: finde das zum notruf gehörende tier...


----------



## Nüsser (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Jose schrieb:


> dann zeig dich mal erwachsen und bring das mal zur anzeige. sollte ganz einfach nachzuweisen sein: finde das zum notruf gehörende tier...


 
 Warum sollte ich? Ich bin der Ansicht, die verhalten sich absolut korrekt. Wenn sich jemand mal hat zeigen lassen, wie man das macht, ist es für mich (und den Gesetzgeber, btw.!) in Ordnung, ein Wildtier von seinen Leiden zu erlösen - sogar dann, wenn tierärztliche Kunst es vielleicht eventuell wieder aufpäppeln könnte.

 Übersehen wird ja auch, dass es für Wildtiere mitunter großen Stress bedeutet, eingefangen und zwecks Behandlung in einer Klinik eingesperrt zu werden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dich da voll und ganz.Kann mich auch kaum von Sünde frei sprechen,für mich ist halt der Ansatz der Falsche zu sagen: Lass das Vieh sterben.



Das hat viele Facetten.

"Sterben lassen" würde ich auch nicht. Wäre das absehbar, wird ein schnelles Ende herbeigeführt.
Der Ente helfen ? Ja klar. Mit der Ente zum Tierarzt fahren ? Ich nur, wenn meine Frau dabei wäre.|supergri

Ansonsten Ente befreit, und falls ich ihr eine Chance zum Überleben eingeräumt habe, mit besten Wünschen entlassen.

Aber den Vogel nochmal einfangen, weil Zweifel kommen, oder gar Feuerwehr oder Polizei rufen, Niemals?


----------



## Merlin (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Nüsser schrieb:


> Ich wohne nicht da, wo die zitierten Menschen arbeiten, von daher muss ich auch nicht wegziehen.
> 
> Aber auch anderenfalls würde ich mich da gut aufgehoben fühlen, die sind schon okay, die Jungs. Das ist eben wie bei dem geschilderten Wildunfall: Da wird zum angefahrenen Reh eben der Jäger zum Fangschuss gerufen, und nicht die Rettung zur Tierklinik. Das mag für manche Zeitgenossen ein Realitätsschock sein, aber so ist es halt, und für meine Begriffe auch nicht falsch.
> 
> ...



Genau so ist es....

Was glaubt ihr denn was eine Tierklinik macht ?????
Wenn das Personal den 3 .Notfall in der Nacht hat...und der übernächtige und unterbezahlte Assi wieder aus Bett muss.....
Und was sagt der Klinikchef der das alles bezahlen muss..
die Angestellten,die teuren Medikamente die Röntgenbilder usw.

Natürlich freuen sich alle !!!! 
Und machen alles medizinisch Notwendige...scheuen keine Kosten
und arbeiten gerne die Nacht umsonst durch.....und am morgen rufen Sie dann den Finder an und sagen sie haben alles Menschen mögliche getan ..aber leider ist die Ente doch verstorben.....und alle freuen sich
( das ist bei Haustieren ähnlich !!!!!!  und im richtigen Krankenhaus geht es auch in die Richtung)

Manche glauben hier wirklich noch an den Osterhasen....


----------



## Jose (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Merlin schrieb:


> ...
> Und machen alles medizinisch Notwendige...scheuen keine Kosten...




in der vorstellung mag das so sein, in einer tiermedizinischen notfallpraxis sieht das weit nüchterner aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Orangensauce?


----------



## Merlin (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Jose schrieb:


> in der vorstellung mag das so sein, in einer tiermedizinischen notfallpraxis sieht das weit nüchterner aus.



Was du nicht sagst.#q
Mein Text war IRONIE....:q


----------



## thanatos (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Orangensauce?



:m ja die Köche sind doch wahre Realisten

 hast mir die Nachtruhe gesichert #6 dachte teilweise schon
 wir neigen uns auch immer mehr der Petafraktion zu |gr:
 Einem verletztem Tier zu helfen ist doch eine Selbstverständlichkeit,leider heißt das mitunter auch "erlösen",wer das nicht kann sollte am besten gar nicht in die Natur gehen ,es gibt doch genug Filme im TV 
 legal ,illegal-indem Fall mir sch....egal


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



thanatos schrieb:


> :m ja die Köche sind doch wahre Realisten


Danke ..
|supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber den Vogel nochmal einfangen, weil Zweifel kommen, oder gar Feuerwehr oder Polizei rufen, Niemals?




Je nach Situation und Tier würde ich behaupten.Bei dieser Ente ist ja soweit alles in Butter (Ironie) :q .Es hätte nicht soweit kommen müssen.

Wäre es Nachbars Katze,Onkel Tom`s Hund,dann hätten wir Angler,der Verein ein ganz anderes,besonderes Szenario,geschweige denn,ein spielendes Kind.

Das Thema muss ja nicht nur auf die Ente festgemacht werden,mit der Frage der Schuld und dem Erlösen oder nicht.Es geht auch um das "dahinter".

Wir Angler sind auch schnell bei der Tat,wenn Jugendliche Zelten und etwas liegen lassen,badende Gäste.Ich halte eben mal ein Plädoyer für die Natur,naiv nicht wahr! :q


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

@Fantastic Fishing, fahr hin und schnitz der Ente ein Holzbein, oder nimm sie am besten gleich für die Rehamaßnahme mit!

Wie krank/kaputt sich Tierliebe gestalten kann, sieht man recht gut an diesem Beispiel, wo 2 Feuerwehrmänner ihr Leben ließen, um einen Schwan zu "retten"!

http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article127856222/Feuerwehrmaenner-sterben-bei-Rettung-von-Schwan.html

Jürgen


----------



## angler1996 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

ist die Ente noch nicht in der Pfanne gelandet?:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

wenns nach mir ginge......

Wobei:
Mein Vater war ja Jäger, da hab ich folgendes gelernt:
Kannst Du bei den Enten die Schwimmhaut leicht einreissen, waren es junge - selber essen...

Nicht leicht einzureissen:
Verkaufen oder für Verwandtschaft..

Orangensosse hilft so oder so.......


----------



## angler1996 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

oder Sojasoße:q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Das Problem bei so einem Thema ist doch meist, daß man sich über die Wahl Soße seitenlang nicht einig wird!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Jo, stimmt, Sojasoße ist nix für mich....

Hagebutten/Senfsoße ist klasse zu Ente, oder Feigen/Meerrettichsosse, oder Preisselbeer/Portweinsauce...

Aber Soja?
ooooch nö....................


----------



## Sneep (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Hallo,

scheint ja ein ziemlich zäher Vogel zu sein, der lebt ja immer noch.:q

SneeP


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing, fahr hin und schnitz der Ente ein Holzbein, oder nimm sie am besten gleich für die Rehamaßnahme mit!





Blödsinn.Das zeigt nur,wie Oberflächlich du die Themen behandelst.Nocheinmal: Die Intention ist schlicht und ergreifend,das es nur darum geht,das man seinen Müll nicht liegen lässt.Dazu noch,das wir Angler dafür den Kopf hinhalten dürfen....

In allen Threads wird um den Ruf,Peta,dem Gesetz und der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gepredigt,gestritten und ein Mangel an Lobby attestiert.Um das abzurunden Bombardiert man sich wieder selber..

Würde dann in der Zeitung böser Angler stehen,würde Thomas wieder ein Fass aufmachen und irgendwo schreiben,das andere ihren Müll in den Wald werfen...da hilft auch keine Orangensauce....

Is et so schwer?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Nö, ich sage immer, dass es auch unter Anglern schwarze Schafe gibt (bei den organisierten Angelfischern eh..)..

Aber nicht mehr oder weniger als bei allen anderen gesellschaftlichen Gruppen.

Und das töten (hier einer Ente) wg. Verzehr ist zumindest tierschutzrechtlich richtig - wenngleich wahrscheinlich mit dem Jagdgesetz kollidierend..

Gott sei Dank kümmern sich Angler und organisierte Angelfischer ja nur in der Minderheit um ihnen nicht sinnvoll erscheinende Gesetze und Regeln...

Da ist - ich möchte hier gar nicht mit "Schwarmintelligenz" anfangen - bei Anglern trotz aller schwarzen Schafe scheinbar doch etwas mehr gesunder Menschenverstand über geblieben, als man denken sollte.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



> das es nur darum geht,das man seinen Müll nicht liegen lässt.Dazu noch,das wir Angler dafür den Kopf hinhalten dürfen....


Damit sind wir einer Meinung!
Dennoch scheinen mir deine Argumentationen, zur Erlangung eines höheren Bewußtseins bezüglich einer Tierliebe, übertrieben!
Ich habe in einem anderen Thread, wo es um Wasservögel ging welche dem "armen Angler" das Grundfutter wegfressen, mal eine Menge Bilder gepostet, wo man Vögel zu sehen bekam, die sich in Angelschnüren verheddert hatten.
Das wir solche Schweine in unseren Reihen haben, hat aber nichts mit dem weiteren Schicksal dieser Ente zu tun, der TS hat ja erste Hilfe geleistet und den Vogel befreit.
Ich fühle mich nicht verantwortlich dafür, dass wir (leider) Kollegen haben, welche ihren Müll am Wasser entsorgen!

Jürgen

P.S.: Gestern war ich an meinem Boot und es lag wie so oft wieder Müll 
von solchen Arxxxloch-Kollegen drin.(Maisdosen und Kronenkorken)
Man ist offensichtlich der Meinung:" der Depp nimmt das schon mit"!


----------



## Merlin (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Was ist hier eigentlich noch das Problem?
Wie sind uns doch einig in folgenden Punkten:
Der TE hat der Ente so geholfen wie es fast alle für richtig halten..
Das manche Angler ihren Müll in der Natur liegen ist schexxxe.
Also Ente gut..alles gut.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Damit sind wir einer Meinung!
> Dennoch scheinen mir deine Argumentationen, zur Erlangung eines höheren Bewußtseins bezüglich einer Tierliebe, übertrieben!
> Ich habe in einem anderen Thread, wo es um Wasservögel ging welche dem "armen Angler" das Grundfutter wegfressen, mal eine Menge Bilder gepostet, wo man Vögel zu sehen bekam, die sich in Angelschnüren verheddert hatten.
> Das wir solche Schweine in unseren Reihen haben, hat aber nichts mit dem weiteren Schicksal dieser Ente zu tun, der TS hat ja erste Hilfe geleistet und den Vogel befreit.
> ...



Kein höheres Bewusstsein der Tierliebe willen,sondern der Nachhaltigkeit willen,unserer Selbst.

Mir geht es gegen den Strich,das auch in diesem Bord an allen Ecken und Enden mit dem Finger auf andere gezeigt wird,stets argumentiert wird "wenn die Jugend sehen würde wie wir damals bla bla" aber doch im Endeffekt durch alle Altersstrukturen eine absolute kontraproduktive Haltung eingenommen wird.

Ich verstehe jeden einzelnen,auch das der Ente genüge getan wurde,aber:

In der heutigen Zeit werden solche Dinge als Aufhänger benutzt,in einer medialen umfassenden Präsenz breit getreten und wenn die Richtigen darauf stoßen (Politik) auch noch,ganz wie der Rattenfänger von Hameln,zum Stimmenfang genutzt.Auf dem Rücken einer lobbyfreien Anglerwelt.

Dazu hätten sie nicht einmal Unrecht,denn man muss auch darauf achten,wenn es auch nach Doppelmoral riecht,das die Leute gerne die Probleme einer Minderheit regeln,die sie selbst nicht betrifft.

Was das Anbelangt,wir sind in der Minderheit.Wenn ich Thomas seinem Feldzug gegen die Obrigkeit mit in Betracht ziehe,welche einzig mit lähmenden Erscheinungen glänzt,sägen wir an unserem eigenen Ast...mit der Kettensäge.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Ej, es geht um Enten und Einbeinigkeit ....
denkt an die armen hungrigen Hechte, die brauchen öfter mal 'ne lahme Ente.

Oder anders gesagt, erinnere mal an die Uhrzeiten: Wenn ein derbe hungriger T-Rex oder ein Säbelzahntiger hinter der eigenen Menschenhorde hinterher war, hat sich jeder gefreut, wenn eine einbeinige Person dabei war, und man selber davon gekommen war. :g 

Wer unbedingt will, darf sich natürlich lieber selber in die Wurstmaschine schmeißen -- Gutmenschen vor.


Die Aktion Ente helfen war schon gleich oben dabei, war doch in Ordnung, das was ein vernünftiger Mensch eben so tun kann, und gut isses, die Ente hat ihre neue Chance oder Lebensaufgabe.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> In der heutigen Zeit werden solche Dinge als Aufhänger benutzt,in einer medialen umfassenden Präsenz breit getreten und wenn die Richtigen darauf stoßen (Politik) auch noch,ganz wie der Rattenfänger von Hameln,zum Stimmenfang genutzt.Auf dem Rücken einer lobbyfreien Anglerwelt.




Vorauseilender Gehorsam und Duckmäusertum liegen aber nicht jedem.
Besser man spricht Klartext und verkriecht sich nicht vor denen die die Meinung machen(Medien).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vorauseilender Gehorsam und Duckmäusertum liegen aber nicht jedem.
> Besser man spricht Klartext ist und verkriecht sich nicht vor denen die die Meinung machen(Medien).




Dann schaue dich mal um,was auf unserem Planeten vor sich geht.Ich will das gar nicht Anschneiden,das führt vom Angeln dann doch sehr weit weg,aber:

Wir bilden einen Meinungszug und alle fahren mit...Standardmodell.Nicht denken zu müssen ist eben der Weg des geringsten Widerstandes  .


----------



## vandutch (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Ich war jetzt nochmal da und habe nach der Ente geschaut. Sie hockt "zufrieden" mit den anderen Enten dort und "hoppelt" auch einbeinig weg, wenn jemand auf sie zu geht. Der untere Teil des Fußes ist sichtlich abgestorben. Ich werde die Ente aber nicht erneut einfangen und Sie zum Tierarzt bringen. Wir haben das Tierheim angerufen und den Fall geschildert, die wollten die Ente holen. Passiert ist da aber nichts, also nehme ich an, es interessiert die auch net großartig.

Ich finde manche Kommentare von Leuten hier echt peinlich, es ist ein Tier welches verletzt ist. Diese Verletzung ist entstanden weil manche "Kollegen" ******** bauen. Wieso sollte man der Ente dann nicht helfen? Von Menschen zugefügt - von Menschen geholfen. Ohne uns wäre es so nicht passiert. Kann ja auch verstehen das man wegen einer Ente nicht so einen Zirkus veranstalten sollte, aber es ist ein Lebewesen. Finde es schrecklich was alles so an "Angelmüll" im und am Wasser liegt, von haufenweise Madendosen bis hin zu halb offenen Maisdosen wo Igel sich stark dran verletzen können, bzw. sterben. Es kann ja nicht so schwer sein seinen Müll wieder mit zu nehmen. Aber egal, diese Ansicht teilen ja denke ich mal zu 99% der Leute hier.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wir bilden einen Meinungszug und alle fahren mit...Standardmodell.Nicht denken zu müssen ist eben der Weg des geringsten Widerstandes  .



Fast.
Es wird für uns ein Meinungszug bereitgestellt und wir fahren mit oder werden überfahren.

Ich springe nicht auf und wenn es genug Leute sind, die nicht mitfahren wird der Zug entgleisen!#6

|wavey:



vandutch schrieb:


> Es kann ja nicht so schwer sein seinen Müll  wieder mit zu nehmen. Aber egal, diese Ansicht teilen ja denke ich mal  zu 99% der Leute hier.



Denke ich auch.
Aber es gibt eben leider selbst unter Anglern, prozentual, ebenso viele Unerzogene wie in der restlichen Bevölkerung.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Fast.
> Es wird für uns ein Meinungszug bereitgestellt und wir fahren mit oder werden überfahren.
> 
> Ich springe nicht auf und wenn es genug Leute sind, die nicht mitfahren wird der Zug entgleisen!#6



Sieht man am Schuldgeldsystem. :q

Anderes Thema,wir sind ja einhellig einer Meinung,alles gut,ein Konsens bilden ist auch wichtiger.Aus einer Ente wird halt eben manchmal mehr,aber das macht das diskutieren halt aus. #6


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



vandutch schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt nochmal da und habe nach der Ente geschaut. *Sie hockt "zufrieden"* mit den anderen Enten dort und *"hoppelt" auch einbeinig weg,* wenn jemand auf sie zu geht.




Moin,

zufrieden hocken kann ich nur bestätigen , diese Ente hoppelt jedenfalls direkt...

in den Ofen :m


----------



## zokker (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*

Iiiiiii, seit wann darf man denn hier nacktbilder einstellen?


----------



## Merlin (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ente stark verletzt durch Angelschnur - was tun?*



zokker schrieb:


> Iiiiiii, seit wann darf man denn hier nacktbilder einstellen?



Sei froh das es nur die Ente ist.....und nicht Rheinspezie:q


----------

